
Installing Node.js tutorial - evand
https://nodesource.com/blog/installing-nodejs-tutorial-using-snaps-on-linux
======
sergiusens
You probably want to checkout [https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-
snaps/node](https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/node) for delivery of
applications built with node

